# Adopt a Military Working Dog!



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.lackland.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-080317-046.pdf

Home

Sorry if this has been posted before but I was talking with a former military K9 trainer and he told me about this and I wanted to pass it along!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am already in the process of adopting one. I think this is a great program and these dogs need good homes after they are retired. The military will euthanize the ones that don't get homes. 

If you don't want to travel to Lackland, any base in your area could have dogs up for adoption. I found mine by calling the local bases and one had a dog that they were getting ready to retire.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
Here is a link with phone number to other bases that might have adoptable working dogs

Donations

Dharmas mom - post pics of your K9 hero!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I posted these pics in another thread but I will be happy to do so again. 

His name is Kicsi and he is a 5 yo GSD


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations he is gorgeous!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I want one!! I would love to have one! But my parents said 2 is enough for now.lol


----------



## mkmagu1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Bumping and suggest making it a sticky for future reference.


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

great suggestion! Here are all the contact numbers again:








Donations


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i found these links a while back. I would LOVE to adopt a retired military working dog. I see them often around the base here. Unfortunately the base here has ONE gsd and he's already spoken for by his handler when he retires. All the others are very high strung and reactive dutch shepherds.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think this is very important to let people know about! 
I've read that the best thing to do is call all the bases in your area if you're interested in a dog, because a lot of times that's the only way to get updated info on available dogs. The Military Dog Adoptions website has a lot of great info.

I have a friend who is hoping to adopt a Malinois he was partnered with when he was in the Air Force...the dog is supposed to be retiring soon so hopefully he will be able to get him!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't imagine the handler giving up a dog after they have been thru so much together. The PTSD is prevalent in dogs as well as soldiers, too bad they can't recoup together and support each other during the transition. I would be honored to adopt a military dog...Thank you for posting this link, I hope it is made into a sticky.


----------



## eberesche (Aug 4, 2007)

Sticky? Please!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

*Thank you for posting this!!!*

I have been looking into buying a GSD for a while. I looked into all different kinds of adoptions but the one thing I could not get around was the unknown factor as a lot of those dogs are strays or abused I just couldnt have them around my children. Now I can adopt a dog whose not an unknown and that I can trust around my kids. 

Just wanted to say a big thank you for this site and the information here.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I can't imagine the handler giving up a dog after they have been thru so much together. The PTSD is prevalent in dogs as well as soldiers, too bad they can't recoup together and support each other during the transition. I would be honored to adopt a military dog...Thank you for posting this link, I hope it is made into a sticky.



I have called and spoke with a few of the bases. Not all of these dogs are coming back from war. Some of them are used to train the war bound dogs others are "washouts" that arent up to the military standards. 

The person I spoke with said 9 times out of 10 the handler takes the dog thus the reason there is in some cases a 2 year waiting list depending on the base.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Narny, if you get a dog from a reputable rescue - one that uses foster homes- the foster parent should be able to tell you about any issues the dog has. Many foster homes have children and other pets living in the home and take at least a month to socialize the dog to many different situations so they can tell you what the right home for the dog is and many will help you to find the right dog for your family. 

Also, many rescues at least courtesy post for owner surrenders and can put you in contact with the dog's previous owner to find out the history of the dog. Buying a puppy can also be an unknown as to where their personality will end up when they are finally matured at 2-3 years old.


----------

